# WD40 Silicone 3in1 killed my CyU!!!



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

*WD40 Brand Silicone Lube SLOWS my C4U Speed 3x3x3!*

HAAAALP!

I've recently gone out and purchased a can of the following Silicone lube :







I've ensured I took a good look online in regards to how to properly lube yer cube and I've come into some issues I'm hoping someone here might be able to help with.

I recently acquired a 3x3x3 Speed Cube (black) from C4U. Great cube for a beginner and apart from a little clicking, it works well.

Thought I'd be a smarty and lube it up with silicone spray and now I regret doing it.

I disassembled the cube and washed the components in warm, soapy water (I was retiling it as well). Got rid of all the gunk from the c4u stickers and dried it up nicely.

after the pieces were dry I re-assembled and put on Cubesmith textured tiles (quite nice!)

Then I proceeded to spray on the silicone and let it dry (about 2 hrs) - across all faces (except the tiles).

The pieces were dry to the touch when I reassembled the cube.

Since then, it feels 'sticky' - especially at slow turns and compared to my other DIY it feels like it's gone backwards and I was quite disappointed.

So I decided to take the cube apart again and with a slightly damp cloth I wiped down all the visible surfaces to remove as much lube as I can and then reassemble.

The improvement was only slight. It doesn't feel anything like when I got it as new and even after 72 hours it still feels like crap.

Now I'm stuck because I need to keep it loose to use it in any way that's still comfortable - but it's popping like hell and annoying me!


Has anyone else used this brand of lube before?

Can anyone offer any advice?

Or should I just go order a new bloody cube 

Cheers


----------



## jcuber (Jun 1, 2009)

NEVER USE WD-40 ON CUBES!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 1, 2009)

Uhm....how about use it some more and see if it makes any changes...and by use it, I mean solve it (with a tight screw setting).



P.S. - I have never heard of WD-40 Silicone....hmmm...


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

jcuber said:


> NEVER USE WD-40 ON CUBES!





It's not WD40 (the petrollium based spray that's common around the home). That's just the brand name! They actually make silicone based lube as well now...



If you look at the actual tin above you can see clearly it's a silicone based lube....

This is from the site itself :

_3-IN-ONE® Professional Silicone Spray Lubricant
Quick-drying no-mess high-performance lubrication and corrosion protection

3-IN-ONE Professional Silicone Spray Lubricant provides high-performance lubrication and corrosion protection, in a quick-drying no-mess formula. It's safe for use on metal, rubber, vinyl, wood, and much more.

Lubricates: Doors, locks, hinges, belts, windows, latches, zippers, switches, fishing equipment, tools, chains, belts, sports equipment, lawn equipment, valves, linkages, pulleys, fans and more.

Protects: Electrical parts such as distributors, ignition wires and sparkplugs. It can also be used to protect guns, boots, tools, pool and marine equipment._






Did I screw up and get the wrong silicone spray?


It's hard to get Lube here in Australia...


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ive heard WD-40 is really bad, get Jig-a-loo.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 1, 2009)

It would seem as if anything made by WD-40 is bad for cubes, stay away from it.


----------



## blgentry (Jun 1, 2009)

It's hard to say exactly what's going on. Here are some guesses: Try pulling out an edge or corner (or both) and running your finger over the surface. Do they feel smooth, or are they rough or wavy or dimpled? If anything other than smooth, I suspect the petroleum propellant in the lubricant ate the plastic and roughed it up and/or melted it some.

When running your finger over the surfaces, do you feel something on it? I.E., is the silicone still there? If not, maybe it didn't adhere for some reason? You *might* try spraying the silicone into a small container, or even a folded piece of cardboard to "catch" the silicone part, while letting the petroleum propellant (which eats plastic) evaporate. Then pour in a few (4 or 5) drops of the collected liquid and turn your cube for maybe 100 turns or so to distribute the liquid.

Finally, I use a liquid silicone product on my cube (not in a spray can), and it too gets "sticky", but primarily when turning VERY slowly. At speed it's fine. When it gets sticky at medium speeds, I know that the lubricant is "worn out" (and probably full of plastic dust), so I add 4 or 5 drops and then turn the cube 100 turns to distribute it. I get 2 to 4 weeks out of a single application of lubricant.

PS: Your picture doesn't show "WD-40" and that's a good thing, as it's not appropriate for lubing cubes.

Brian.


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

Try silicon Teflon! Maybe if you put a good lube over it, the stickiness goes away.


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!

Just to clarify a few queries...



blgentry said:


> Try pulling out an edge or corner (or both) and running your finger over the surface. Do they feel smooth, or are they rough or wavy or dimpled? If anything other than smooth, I suspect the petroleum propellant in the lubricant ate the plastic and roughed it up and/or melted it some.



Nah mate, it's smooth as a baby's bum. I do notice ever so slightly a slight residue on the cubie though which leads me to believe that this particular lubricant doesn't actually DRY completely! 



> You *might* try spraying the silicone into a small container, or even a folded piece of cardboard to "catch" the silicone part, while letting the petroleum propellant (which eats plastic) evaporate. Then pour in a few (4 or 5) drops of the collected liquid and turn your cube for maybe 100 turns or so to distribute the liquid.



To be honest, I don't want to push my luck. I did however get some white liquid lube with my professor speed cube some time back so I might give that a go instead.



> Finally, I use a liquid silicone product on my cube (not in a spray can), and it too gets "sticky", but primarily when turning VERY slowly. At speed it's fine. When it gets sticky at medium speeds, I know that the lubricant is "worn out" (and probably full of plastic dust), so I add 4 or 5 drops and then turn the cube 100 turns to distribute it. I get 2 to 4 weeks out of a single application of lubricant.



Yep, as mentioned above I have liquid lube as well and I might give that a try instead.



I'm going to disassemble again and wipe down once more, reassemble and give the liquid based lube a try.

It's pretty frustrating though as you'd think all silicone based lubes would operate the same way.

I can say for sure the WD40 Brand of Silicone Lube SUCKS - Don't use it 


Is there anyone here reading this from Australia that can recommend a GOOD brand for Silicone spray? I saw a CRC brand on the shelf next to this one and nearly picked it up instead... thinking back now I wish I did!!!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 1, 2009)

That is good lube as long as you break in the lube IMMEDIATELY afterwards.


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Update!*

*UPDATE!*

Well it's got me stuffed folks!

Today I dismantled the cube right down to the springs and core and wiped it all out with a damp cloth, then reassembled and this time lubed with the white liquid lube you get with the official Rubik's Speed Cube :






(this cube _sucks_ btw for actual speed cubing IMHO - but the lube that comes with it I find works pretty well! )

This is my cube btw...






http://www.cube4you.com/460_Cube4you-3x3x3-Speed-Cube(Black).html

It actually bounced back _fairly_ well I have to say, although it took a lot of work and tweaking to get even that far! 

Admittedly though, it's not as good as when I got it from C4U! That familiar clicky response you get with each turn on a new C4U speed cube is gone (as you'd expect when you lube it) which bums me out as I actually liked the clicky response, but it's no longer as stiff as it once was either when I used just the 3in1 so I'm at least grateful it's back at a somewhat decent state for use.

It does well and truly have me mystified however, because it would seem that other people swear by the stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjSNVIo3OGw

http://it.truveo.com/Silicone-Lube-How-To-Lubricate-Your-Rubik’s-Cube/id/2761464483



Now there's TWO reasons why I think I might have come a cropper with my lubing effort here.

1 - I sprayed the core as well. I think this MAY have had an impact.

2 - I only allowed for about 1hr of drying time.

I _suspect_ that it might be a case with this particular lube you actually need about _2 to 3 DAYS_ of _complete_ dry time, which is very different to the more common US based lube brands you see around like CRC and Jig-a-Loo!!!

So what I might do is give this a shot on my old studio Rubiks cube this coming weekend and see what the results are then.

I'll be sure to let you all know how it pans out!

Cheers


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 1, 2009)

The WD-40 silicone is supposed to be used in very small amounts and you have to break the cube in immediately after spraying. But IMO, you shouldn't use WD-40 silicone in the first place. Only use it on storeboughts that are too tight for your liking. WD-40 silicone makes your cubes much looser, much more unstable and much more poppable, even if you use it properly.


----------



## elfie (Jun 1, 2009)

do u really have to wait 6-12hours lol?
i dont know if this helps but i always lube my cube before i sleep haha..im sure it will dry


----------



## Musje (Jun 1, 2009)

How exactly did you lube it?

You should lay out all the pieces, spray the silicone over it and let it dry (20 mins is enough for me, using Griffon silicone spray)
After that (not completely dry yet) assemble and solve (or randomly turn) it for 10-30 minutes to work around the lube. 

That worked wonders on my C4Y cube (black DIY speedcube, same as yours only not assembled)

Also note how the site says the cube comes lubed for that one... So there might've been no need to lube in the first place (can't tell though as I don't know how it turned)


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've had a similar dilemma here in the UK. Tried the same WD40 Silicone spray (not the oil-based one) and it deffo made the cube sticky. Best thing I've found from the local stores is Mr Sheen multi purpose furniture polish. I spray it on with the cube assembled and work it in. I then put on some heat-proof gloves and blast it with a hair dryer, while pulling opposite faces apart to let the air through.

Furniture polish is the best thing I've found from local stores, but I've found the special purpose cube-lube you get online works much better.


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> I've had a similar dilemma here in the UK. Tried the same WD40 Silicone spray (not the oil-based one) and it deffo made the cube sticky. Best thing I've found from the local stores is Mr Sheen multi purpose furniture polish. I spray it on with the cube assembled and work it in. I then put on some heat-proof gloves and blast it with a hair dryer, while pulling opposite faces apart to let the air through.
> 
> Furniture polish is the best thing I've found from local stores, but I've found the special purpose cube-lube you get online works much better.



Yeah, it's kind of a weird one really. The first link I've provided there details Toxic's experience with it as well and he was also of the opinion this particular brand needs quite a long drying time compared to normal lubes. I guess it's just a slow drying lube?

Either way, I won't use it on a C4U cube again unless the prelube on it is completely dry.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cuber1974 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a similar dilemma here in the UK. Tried the same WD40 Silicone spray (not the oil-based one) and it deffo made the cube sticky. Best thing I've found from the local stores is Mr Sheen multi purpose furniture polish. I spray it on with the cube assembled and work it in. I then put on some heat-proof gloves and blast it with a hair dryer, while pulling opposite faces apart to let the air through.
> ...



I've read somewhere on this forum that it could be something to do with the propellants used in the spray can. Some propellants (such as butane) are petrochemicals which can react with plastic.


----------



## qazefth (Jun 2, 2009)

3 in 1 works fine for me...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 2, 2009)

CRC can glue ur cube together if not aplied correctly
same goes with Jig-a-loo
but the silicon ive used in the UK
will never glue ur cube together


----------



## Musje (Jun 2, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> CRC can glue ur cube together if not aplied correctly
> same goes with Jig-a-loo
> but the silicon ive used in the UK
> will never glue ur cube together


Every silicone spray can glue your cube together if done wrong. 
This is because propane (or alike) is used to make it a spray, and propane dissolves the plastic (if it dries with 2 "molten" surfaces against eachother, it's glued together)

Take apart your cube, spray it over the pieces (not too much and not on the stickers... cover all other sides though)
Then let it dry (20-30 mins) and assemble followed by some solves (5-10 minutes at least)

This way, no matter what silicone spray you use, it wont glue together because there are no sides touching eachother while the propane evaporates. 
While if you just take 1 (or 3) piece(s) out and spray it in, all pieces will keep touching.


----------



## Cuber1974 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well the good news is that after several days my C4U is back to it's former glory (for the want of a better term!).

The official rubik's silicone liquid that I've used to lube it has certainly removed some of that clicky feel in a fresh C4U Speed cube, but it's definitely silky now and moves very nicely - probably about 95% of how it did out of the box. I probably have to tighten it a touch more to get rid of the very slight poppyness it still has, but otherwise it's holding up pretty well.

whew!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 2, 2009)

Not all silicone sprays are as good as others. I bought some from ACE Hardware and it was not as good as CRC. It was a bit oily or something, rather than dry. Also, the ACE version did not provide a straw to guide the spray into the cube, so some of the propellent stained my tiles.


----------



## Musje (Jun 3, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Not all silicone sprays are as good as others. I bought some from ACE Hardware and it was not as good as CRC. It was a bit oily or something, rather than dry. Also, the ACE version did not provide a straw to guide the spray into the cube, so some of the propellent stained my tiles.


You aren't supposed to spray it into the cube in the first place. That's the reason people have glued together cubes... (more like fused but people call it glued)

And if you had CRC before (with a straw) you might try putting that straw on the ACE can. It might fit


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 3, 2009)

Musje said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Not all silicone sprays are as good as others. I bought some from ACE Hardware and it was not as good as CRC. It was a bit oily or something, rather than dry. Also, the ACE version did not provide a straw to guide the spray into the cube, so some of the propellent stained my tiles.
> ...



i can't be botherd with all the taking apart and stuff
just pop an edge out, spray and and use for about 2 mins
no glued cubies, no tears


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 3, 2009)

Musje said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Not all silicone sprays are as good as others. I bought some from ACE Hardware and it was not as good as CRC. It was a bit oily or something, rather than dry. Also, the ACE version did not provide a straw to guide the spray into the cube, so some of the propellent stained my tiles.
> ...



I don't think the nozzle on the ACE can is designed to have a straw inserted onto it. I don't spray into my bigger cubes (for fear of gluing pieces), but I have no worries about spraying into a 3x3 as long as I keep the pieces moving. I used to lay out all my edges and corners (with tiles protected by facing them against other tiles) but the spray still managed to stain the tiles. Plus that process is time consuming.


----------



## Musje (Jun 3, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Musje said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...


Well, I don't really know how the CRC thing works then as my spray just has a whole separate nozzle with a straw.


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 3, 2009)

There's this dude on youtube that uses it and claim that "it's the best lube EVER!" lol


----------



## chimpzi (Jun 5, 2009)

i have used that one.
but its not as smooth as what i am using[hair cuticle coat]. and it made my DS sticky too. then i saw a date below the can which is 2004. i forgot if its the expiration date nor am i sure if silicone do expire. but since i think its not working, i took it back to the shop and have my refund.

i've heard some cubers in our country used/are using this lube and said it was good. but im not really sure.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> That is good lube as long as you break in the lube IMMEDIATELY afterwards.



Yes... My friend has the red can and it works like a dream...
I've been looking for it ever since...


----------



## sooland (Jun 5, 2009)

But doesn't that burn your plastic?


----------



## allen56 (Aug 5, 2009)

"Is there anyone here reading this from Australia that can recommend a GOOD brand for Silicone spray? I saw a CRC brand on the shelf next to this one and nearly picked it up instead... thinking back now I wish I did!!!"

YES THERE IS HELLO.

I had the same problem when i got my first DIY, i live here in Australia, Adelaide. Anyway. i've HEARD the best way to use that lube is to spray it on (dissembled), let it dry in HOT sun for a whole day, now in the winter its a bit trivial, i recently bought this

http://www.crcind.com.au/catalogue.nsf/web_brands/808+Silicone+Spray?openDocument

its effect was instant on my white type D cube and i didnt need to leave it in the sun or anything etc etc, i got it from supercheap auto, i think. but i know it's around the place. 

once i learn full OLL, PLL and get alot better at F2L i will probably purchase some jigaloo and cubelube online, but this stuff works well, and you can get it in Australia and its by far the best lube ive tried, once i used canola oil from a spray can, worked way way better than that WD40 silicone crap, but i found i overshot a lot with it. this stuff made my type D cut corners cut like butter (some odd 500 solves lol), i'm sure it could be smoother, but this is easily fast enough for a cuber such as myself (45 sec average)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

HMmmm
That's weird....
You have to use a specific brand? I use a Silicone spray where it just says Silicon Spray on top. It works perfectly.

If you want to dry it, try putting it in front of a heater or something?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you even check the spray? It clearly says that WD40 is for metals and not for plastic.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cuber1974 said:


>



This stuff works perfectly for me. Are you sure you did it right?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 5, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Did you even check the spray? It clearly says that WD40 is for metals and not for plastic.



WD40 makes several products. The most widely known is http://www.wd40.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=1519 which is a penetrating oil for metals, but probably bad for cubes. (By the way, did you actually read a warning that is not for plastic?) But http://www.wd40.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=1936 contains silicone and is good for materials other than metal (such as wood, rubber and vinyl) so it might be okay for a cube. But, I suspect it might be greasier than CRC Silicone Spray. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 5, 2009)

There was this comparison sheet between different sprays. 1 star was good, 2 was very good, 3 was excellent. WD40 Silicone Spray had none for plastic.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

My friend used it. He says CRC is much better than the 3 in 1.


----------



## mbrart (Aug 27, 2009)

I left my CRC up at college (blame my sister) and upon getting my new V-Cube 5 I decided I needed some lube, so I went to the local auto parts store and got myself a can of silicone. 3-in-1 was all they had. I abhor it. So I took apart my 3x3 and ran it through the dishwasher a la Thrawst. Now it turns better than it has since the last time I lubed it with the CRC. Now all I have to do is jerry-rig something so that I can do my 5x5 in the dishwasher and it'll be so much better. Lesson learned.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

PEOPLE. This silicone works FINE if you do it properly! If you watch the link that Cuber1974 posted (the youtube one) you'll know how it's properly done. You have to make sure you leave it all to dry and wipe off any excess liquid after 7-10 hours... I sprayed the core, but mine is still quite clicky, even though my FII doesn't feel as good as it felt out of the box, it's still a lot better than before I lubed it, because it started slowing down. Had to do a lot of experimenting though before I got it perfectly right...


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> PEOPLE. This silicone works FINE if you do it properly! If you watch the link that Cuber1974 posted (the youtube one) you'll know how it's properly done. You have to make sure you leave it all to dry and wipe off any excess liquid after 7-10 hours... I sprayed the core, but mine is still quite clicky, even though my FII doesn't feel as good as it felt out of the box, it's still a lot better than before I lubed it, because it started slowing down. Had to do a lot of experimenting though before I got it perfectly right...



Remember to check the thread date mah man. 
Considering your bump was with something everyone pretty much already knew, there was no need to bump this thread.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry... Still not used to the foruml rules... (No sarcasm intended)


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Jul 29, 2010)

I only use silicone liquid (not spray) for safety. They never melt the plastic.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 30, 2010)

i have dat l;ube...the trick is to put a tiny squirt in nd do an avg of 50ish on 3x3then little lube again and then another avg50 and its awesome...ish


----------



## splinteh (Jul 30, 2010)

I used that stuff before. It messed up my storebought. Inststead, use Jig-A-Loo. Just make sure you don't put too much. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 30, 2010)

I use it on my *Main Cube*...
I seriously don't see anything wrong with it...lube it in small amounts, spray in 2 faces of the cube. Let it dry for around 1hour or so.

Just to clear the confusion.
Its really not that bad... made a noticable improvement in my Type E.


----------

